# July Photo Competition - "The Good Things in life"



## sovietpop (Jul 5, 2007)

It's July and it's been raining for the last 25 days, so I need a bit of cheering up. This months theme is "The Good things in Life" . What is it that makes life work living? Can you take a picture of it?

Entries:

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of July - Tuesday 31th
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on Wednesday August 1st and ends on Friday, August 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbnails


----------



## Skim (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice theme


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

Sovietpop - I'll PM you details of thumbnail manangement. Anyone who fancies helping out there, let me know.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 5, 2007)

Fabulous theme, just what's needed 

Now I have to refrain from posting three photos of my cat (one thing that never fails to make me smile when I'm down).


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

Psst, it's July. I edited your title

Good theme!


----------



## zenie (Jul 5, 2007)

Yay what a brilliant theme


----------



## sovietpop (Jul 5, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Sovietpop - I'll PM you details of thumbnail manangement. Anyone who fancies helping out there, let me know.



I can add thumbs until next Thursday, but from then I'll be away on my holidays (sampling the rain in another country) until the end of the month.


----------



## Skim (Jul 5, 2007)

I will take some photos for this, but in the meantime here's my first entry, an old pic:

Cider 'n' drugs (trio of ice creams in a brandy snap basket)


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats, SP. I knew you'd win someday


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 5, 2007)

Well done Sovietpop, great theme too.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 5, 2007)

My first entry...  mooseloosehoose


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2007)

that's class, herbz, but its really all your entries in one go


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

what's the rules about di/triptychs?


----------



## alef (Jul 5, 2007)

Good theme.




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> what's the rules about di/triptychs?


No precedent that I can remember. My own thoughts on ambiguous rule issues is to let the people posting use their own sensible judgement and then people can either vote or not vote for photos using their own interpretations of the rules.


----------



## Nina (Jul 5, 2007)

great theme - i have a feeling it's going to be a busy month  

well done sovietpop.  Somehow I managed to miss that shot when voting  it's a corker.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd guess that a triptych counts as your full three, but only gets voted for once. That'd be my interpretation anyway.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 5, 2007)

Come on guys, it's no different to a photostitch (crispy) or using sky from one picture on another, it's still only one picture telling a bigger story


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 5, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Fabulous theme, just what's needed
> 
> Now I have to refrain from posting three photos of my cat (one thing that never fails to make me smile when I'm down).



my cat was the first thing that came to my mind too  

and cake


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 5, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, a diptych/triptych is one piece of art, not two/three. They have been brought together to create one cohesive piece and should be treated as one.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree. Nice to see some different thinking too, I reckon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 5, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> my cat was the first thing that came to my mind too
> 
> and cake



Ooh, or cats AND cake in the same photo. But not the cat eating the cake, because that would be wrong


----------



## Desbo (Jul 5, 2007)

Are there any rules about not entering a photo you've entered into a past U75 photo comp?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 5, 2007)

Desbo said:
			
		

> Are there any rules about not entering a photo you've entered into a past U75 photo comp?



I would think it would be best not to, tbh. Whilst probably not really cheating, it seems a bit like it, iykwim.


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 5, 2007)

*'wasting' a go with this...*

mobile photo...stoned in a bar, smoking, drinking and wearing pyjamas...

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Flatmates/charlie3.jpg


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'd guess that a triptych counts as your full three, but only gets voted for once. That'd be my interpretation anyway.



Ditto!


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Come on guys, it's no different to a photostitch (crispy) or using sky from one picture on another, it's still only one picture telling a bigger story



Another thread methinks? 

I'd argue it is very different from a photostich as a photostich is usually of one subject not multiple subjects and I never doctor my skies but if someone did, they're also only entering one image - where as you're entering three. 

I'll do a poll!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2007)

See Fred!
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=213726


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

I've changed my mind. I think.
Maybe I've just had beer, which is similar to a change of mind.
oh hell, I don't like being indecisive.


----------



## Firky (Jul 6, 2007)

1] Mates!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 6, 2007)

1) To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of the women.
2) Will there be pie?


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 6, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> 2) Will there be pie?



Love it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 6, 2007)

1. Travel

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/443c9f8d.jpg?t=1183710885


----------



## Desbo (Jul 6, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I would think it would be best not to, tbh. Whilst probably not really cheating, it seems a bit like it, iykwim.



It didn't win or anything - only got 1 vote!

Oh well...


----------



## alef (Jul 6, 2007)

Desbo said:
			
		

> Are there any rules about not entering a photo you've entered into a past U75 photo comp?



Loads of people have done it in the past. Firky's lovely b+w photo of the old man and dog was a repeat entry when it won last year. My general feeling has been not to enter photos again so as to force myself to take more pics and stay original but I think it's unfair to actually state that people aren't allowed to.


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 6, 2007)

yummy! robster - referring to the pie off course


----------



## riggers (Jul 6, 2007)

1) Lady at the bar
http://static.zooomr.com/images/2636699_c2da16f23a.jpg


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 6, 2007)

*riggers...*

that well be a lady..but look at the state of the bar....seriously does anyone drink in a bar like that ?????


----------



## e19896 (Jul 7, 2007)

ive got the log in info to update the thumbs pm me if you desire to help ill update tomorow..

have fun..


----------



## danski (Jul 7, 2007)

Not necessarily good things to everybody, but I love my synths....
1) Envelopes


Well done btw Sovietpop, had i voted then it wouldve been for 'Chipshop' although as usual there were loads of top pics!


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 8, 2007)

*danski...*

i love that..especially the decay button..nice one ...


----------



## danski (Jul 8, 2007)

cheers


----------



## e19896 (Jul 8, 2007)

me head is hungover so ill not do an update today (sunday) and i need time to get used to how it all works will be done by tuesday..


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 8, 2007)

Entry One: Space 

sorry about size (larger)- kind of awkward shape I know, but necessary...

Long time no speak, hope everyones all fine and dandy!


----------



## johey24 (Jul 8, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Entry One: Space
> 
> sorry about size (larger)- kind of awkward shape I know, but necessary...
> 
> Long time no speak, hope everyones all fine and dandy!



I love it!! *Very *Kiwi. 

Had a look, and I really like all your photos. A little dark and cynical for an old(er, mind you) guy like myself, but it reminds me of days of rebellion gone by . 

Again, I like it.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 8, 2007)

Ha ha, thanks for that!   Yes you're right, i've been told my pics get a bit dark a bit too often... i have tried to cheer them up before but, right now, i'm afraid that's as bright as it's gonna get for a theme on happiness! Bloody rebellious youth getting the better of me...


----------



## Firky (Jul 8, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> 1. Travel
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/443c9f8d.jpg?t=1183710885



No smoking? Like you could light up there!


----------



## riggers (Jul 8, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> that well be a lady..but look at the state of the bar....seriously does anyone drink in a bar like that ?????


Only Austrians, it was taken in Salzburg I think on the banks of the river Enns


----------



## janeb (Jul 9, 2007)

First ever entry, please be gentle with me;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9837194@N07/756679383/

(1) Sunset, 
 (looking towards the Holm of Papay, from Papa Westray, Orkney, at about 11.35pm, July 2007)

Nothing done post photo, colours were as at the time.  

Have just noticed annoying blob bottom right hand corner, must be some dirt on the lens as in other photo's as well , Grrrr


----------



## janeb (Jul 9, 2007)

And another sunset, this time from mainland Orkney looking over Scarpa Flow.

Sunset 2

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9837194@N07/756679011/in/photostream/


----------



## johey24 (Jul 9, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> First ever entry, please be gentle with me;
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9837194@N07/756679383/
> 
> ...



Do not feel it is quite my place to welcome anyone yet, but as it seems like I am the first to read your post, you are going to have the dubious honour.

Welcome JaneB. As someone said to another newbie last month, you seem to have done all the right things right, including taking some nice photos.

As a relative newbie myself, I have to say that this site is inherently a very nice and extremely safe community for us newbies to learn from. There is the odd bitching - as we all do from time to time -  as well as debating or disagreeing on here, but it is all very civilized and innocent. As such I am sure you will enjoy it here with us.

Again, welcome.


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 9, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> First ever entry, please be gentle with me;
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9837194@N07/756679383/
> 
> ...


Flipping heck, sun sets late up there doesn't it?


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 9, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> And another sunset, this time from mainland Orkney looking over Scarpa Flow.
> 
> Sunset 2
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9837194@N07/756679011/in/photostream/



This is a beauty Janeb. I love clouds and the rays of sun give it magic.


----------



## Mungy (Jul 9, 2007)

1. teddy
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=764521630&size=l

messed about with colour, levels etc in Lightzone.


----------



## janeb (Jul 9, 2007)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Flipping heck, sun sets late up there doesn't it?



I was told that you can read a paper and / or play golf at midnight - well I read the paper and drank red wine sat on this beach at midnight 2 weeks ago.  Tends to go dimmer after midnight then sunrise is before 3.30 . 4.00am - amazing light


----------



## janeb (Jul 9, 2007)

besgreyling said:
			
		

> This is a beauty Janeb. I love clouds and the rays of sun give it magic.



Thanks


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 9, 2007)

*trees and sky in Greenwich*

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/Greenwich/infrared-trees.jpg



Melissa


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 10, 2007)

Second entry: Fuschia Framed

This got stuck on the wing mirror of my car as I left the house for a day out with the camera and it was probably the best picture I took all day  
100% crop.

My July entries


----------



## Nina (Jul 10, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Ooh, or cats AND cake in the same photo. But not the cat eating the cake, because that would be wrong



Or the cake eating the cat


----------



## Nina (Jul 10, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> 1. teddy
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=764521630&size=l
> 
> messed about with colour, levels etc in Lightzone.



very very cute


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> very very cute


_too_ cute! that's not playing fair!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> 1. teddy
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=764521630&size=l
> 
> messed about with colour, levels etc in Lightzone.



Ha! Great minds (sort of):

1) "ted"
(bigger)

(very, very cute, Mungy, as others have said  )


----------



## Nina (Jul 10, 2007)

my first entry

*carrot love*  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/771659638/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2007)

Mungy said:
			
		

> 1. teddy
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=764521630&size=l
> 
> messed about with colour, levels etc in Lightzone.



i wouldn't say messed about as much as got it right all round


----------



## Mungy (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks for the kind comments, its cheered me up no end  

2. garlic, chilli and ginger

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=771962260&size=l

tinkered with "zones" in lightzone to deepen the shadows.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 10, 2007)

Right, first go this month.

A job well done on me new Ixus 70, straight after putting some handcream on


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 10, 2007)

*nina*

i do like your out to sea shot on flickr....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 11, 2007)

2. Hot night with the Baseball.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1394.jpg?t=1184131721


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 11, 2007)

1. Family

2. Watching the Sunset


----------



## Skim (Jul 11, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> Nothing done post photo, colours were as at the time.



They're lovely colours


----------



## Desbo (Jul 11, 2007)

Taken on Saturday at the Tour de France Prologue...

Anyone for ice-cream?


----------



## Mungy (Jul 11, 2007)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> 1. Family
> 
> 2. Watching the Sunset



both fb. i like the family one best.


----------



## janeb (Jul 11, 2007)

Grrrr

My flickr account has disappeared so the links to my 2 photo's don't work anymore - no idea what's happened as haven't deleted my account, so have emailed their help desk.

Will repost when sorted


----------



## hiccup (Jul 11, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> my first entry
> 
> *carrot love*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/771659638/



Ha! Put it on ebay!


----------



## alef (Jul 11, 2007)

I've just updated the winners' gallery:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html

The trend continues that b+w is particularly popular. Of the past ten winners seven were in b+w and one of the colour wins was for the theme "Blue".


----------



## Nina (Jul 11, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Ha! Put it on ebay!



i would have ...but I ate it


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 12, 2007)

First entry - Summer by the Sea

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/649814546/


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes there will be custard pies

 Cobbs


----------



## e19896 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello my interest in clouds began in the back of a prison wagon on my way to Hull Prison (well before Doncaster was built) there i was sat nothing else to look at but the clouds that was some years ago.. I've had an interest ever since.. 

The three images are about clouds (the good things in life) their location also (the good things in life) i.e. going out for a walk and the taking of them, yes (the good things in life) so here are my three..

Over looking Redmires reservoir Camera: Pentax K100 D setting: Long Exposure, everything else on auto. Used a tripod (loaned from Dan Sumption)

Looking over Sheffield stood on rubbish Camera: Pentax K100 D setting: Long Exposure, everything else on auto. Used a tripod (loaned from Dan Sumption also on loan was gizmo his greyhound lurcher) this was funny, i have not been on parkwood springs for some years and we got proper lost but gizmo loved it, all those rabbits..

Redmires  again this time from up the hill Camera: Pentax K100 D setting: Long Exposure, everything else on auto. Used a tripod (loaned from Dan Sumption) then we walked down to Forge Dam Cafe (Where Jarvis Cocker wrote Common people) and onto home..

Well that is my three and a long explanation on all of them, plus an apology for not updating the thumbs, the rain stopped so i had to go out hug some trees take some images to recover from all the excess of the last few weeks.

All three are HERE do enjoy and a Link to other stuff from the last few days from no 615 to 634 are very recent works..

One Love:


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 13, 2007)

*clouds...*

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t170/Indigo-4/A General Day/22.jpg


----------



## Nina (Jul 14, 2007)

my second entry

*back to the drawing board*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/810609976/


----------



## janeb (Jul 15, 2007)

Set up another account on flickr, so reposting my entries again (as per previous posts # 49 & 50).  Hope these don't disappear again  

Sunset 1
http://www.flickr.com/photos/10037096@N08/778315453/

Sunset 2
http://www.flickr.com/photos/10037096@N08/812987832/

In both cases colours as at the time,


----------



## hiccup (Jul 15, 2007)

Might be stretching the theme a bit, but I found this in the kitchen the other day and it made me laugh. And things in life that make you laugh are good.

OK OK I'll feed you


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 15, 2007)

*hiccup./..*

haha i only got a cat so i could feed her prawns and tuna and nice things cats generally like... but she won't eat any of it, bless her, only £1 per kilo crappy cat biscuits, she wont even eat tinned whiskers forgodsake...


----------



## hiccup (Jul 15, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> haha i only got a cat so i could feed her prawns and tuna and nice things cats generally like... but she won't eat any of it, bless her, only £1 per kilo crappy cat biscuits, she wont even eat tinned whiskers forgodsake...



Yeah, Tesco cat biscuits seem to be Trevor the cat's favourite. I got a load of Whiskas free though, so he's been on that the last few weeks. Not that he's grateful, the contrary sod.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2007)

I couldn't let the month pass without a cat photo, seeing as though I take stupid amounts of them and love my cat very, very much and tell him he makes me very happy, and snuggle my nose in his fur and take deep breaths, and sit there while he licks my forehead with his sandpaper tongue, and sleep in contorted positions just so he can be comfy on the bed, and put up with tuna brine all over me even though I'm a committed vegetarian, and am happy to run the gauntlet from the bathroom to the bedroom in the morning dodging sharp claws and teeth, and have conversations with him through the bathroom door, and ... and ... and ...

2) "what makes me happy"


----------



## johey24 (Jul 16, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I couldn't let the month pass without a cat photo, seeing as though I take stupid amounts of them and love my cat very, very much and tell him he makes me very happy, and snuggle my nose in his fur and take deep breaths, and sit there while he licks my forehead with his sandpaper tongue, and sleep in contorted positions just so he can be comfy on the bed, and put up with tuna brine all over me even though I'm a committed vegetarian, and am happy to run the gauntlet from the bathroom to the bedroom in the morning dodging sharp claws and teeth, and have conversations with him through the bathroom door, and ... and ... and ...
> 
> 2) "what makes me happy"



Heeheehee. Seems like the cat people are taking over here. 

What a great photo VP. I love the deep and rich colours.  

And yes, I know what you are saying. Although we are dog people, we got two kittens a few weeks ago as the apartment and city are not dog friendly. Will have to cat proof the house as well, as I see you have done ... still learning this side. By the way, our little ginger which you saw in the June photo comp turned out to be a girl ginger, something rather rare from what I understand.


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 16, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> my second entry
> 
> *back to the drawing board*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/810609976/


Very nice photo indeed!


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 16, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I couldn't let the month pass without a cat photo, seeing as though I take stupid amounts of them and love my cat very, very much and tell him he makes me very happy, and snuggle my nose in his fur and take deep breaths, and sit there while he licks my forehead with his sandpaper tongue, and sleep in contorted positions just so he can be comfy on the bed, and put up with tuna brine all over me even though I'm a committed vegetarian, and am happy to run the gauntlet from the bathroom to the bedroom in the morning dodging sharp claws and teeth, and have conversations with him through the bathroom door, and ... and ... and ...
> 
> 2) "what makes me happy"



I know exactly what you mean. My 'cat' is a Yorkshire terrier  . I always had cats but about 4 yrs ago fell in love with my Lulu - who in many ways reminds me of a cat. Be assured that she won't be impressed if she could read this. . That sleep-and-talking thing is very familiar.
These fury 4-feeters (direct translation frm Dutch) fit perfectly in this months theme 'THE GOOD THINGS IN LIFE'.


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 16, 2007)

My 1 entry.
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=811991810&size=l
It was taken on Saterday evening - too bored to sit at home, so Lulu and I went to the beach to enjoy a magnificent sunset.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 16, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> 1) To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of the women.



This is probably bad form but I hate not knowing if people got the joke or not especially when I think I've been quite clever. Seeing as not a single person has commented on it...

Did anyone realise that the above title was a reference to Conan the Barbarian and his reply to the question what is best in life?

Or I have I been too geek for my own good?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Or I have I been too geek for my own good?



Yep  

I liked the piccie btw.


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 16, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> This is probably bad form but I hate not knowing if people got the joke or not especially when I think I've been quite clever. Seeing as not a single person has commented on it...
> 
> Did anyone realise that the above title was a reference to Conan the Barbarian and his reply to the question what is best in life?
> 
> Or I have I been too geek for my own good?



You are quite right Marius - I didn't click, but then - I did warn you all I AM BLOND!!!


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 16, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> This is probably bad form but I hate not knowing if people got the joke or not especially when I think I've been quite clever. Seeing as not a single person has commented on it...



I don't look at any of the photos until the voting starts, so that might be one reason why some don't comment/


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/829664337/

My 2nd entry for this month.
Jason is my 16 year old pleasure - I am very proud of my son and my other pleasure in life is Lulu, a 4 yr old Yorkie.
I am a bit scared of entering such a personal pic but lets see what happenes when sharing the good things in life.


----------



## Skim (Jul 19, 2007)

My second entry:

My favourite blanket


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> My first entry...  mooseloosehoose



I can't see the pic, but I think di/triptychs should count as a single entry.


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2007)

First entry

Chillaxing in the Park


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 19, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I can't see the pic, but I think di/triptychs should count as a single entry.



The server has been down all morning but it's back online now ... and I agree with you


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> First entry
> 
> Chillaxing in the Park



Oh I so want a tree like that in my garden ...


... once I've bought a house with a garden instead on a 6x3 plot of concrete.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is my first entry:-

Poetry

Straight off the camera, no photoshopping except to reduce the image size.  He is of course _The Children's Laureate_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2007)

Yep, and he drinks in teh George.....show-off


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> First entry
> 
> Chillaxing in the Park



i think this look great


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is my second entry this month.

Music

I probably played with the levels a bit but can't remember really, otherwise as is.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my first entry:-
> 
> Poetry
> 
> Straight off the camera, no photoshopping except to reduce the image size.  He is of course _The Children's Laureate_



Oh I adore Michael Rosen. Have you read his Sad Day book? It's really beautiful. Yes, it's for children, but it's one of those that would appeal to adults too - it's poetic and tender and full of a big warm smile.

So yeah.

e2a: apparently he's a good lefty too.


----------



## Nina (Jul 20, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> My second entry:
> 
> My favourite blanket




nice


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 20, 2007)

3. Sleeping on the Beach

slight alteration in levels


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 21, 2007)

*skim*

the blanket one, the blanket one....LOVE IT


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's my 1st for some time

Scorch is my favourite & even goes abroad with me (sad or what  )

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/KeeperofDragons/Pik and Mix/scorch.jpg

Just cropped a bit

KoD


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> My first entry... mooseloosehoose



   

That's brilliant, I love it!

(did the mouse actually take the drugs or was it photoshopped?)


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 21, 2007)

#2

Friends, booze, good food - what more does one need  

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=864886905&size=l

Cropped & just played with the gamma a bit if I remember

KoD


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 21, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my first entry:-
> 
> Poetry
> 
> Straight off the camera, no photoshopping except to reduce the image size.  He is of course _The Children's Laureate_



You jammy sod, you got to that one  

I've bought the book if you didn't I'll lend it to you, it's great

KoD


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes I already had and read the book before seeing him.  Thanks anyway - welcome back to the boards.


----------



## baffled (Jul 21, 2007)

KeeperofDragons said:
			
		

> #2
> 
> Friends, booze, good food - what more does one need
> 
> ...



You have Humous therefore you win by default (default being an ability to judge photography solely based on ones food stuff of choice


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 21, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Yes I already had and read the book before seeing him.  Thanks anyway - welcome back to the boards.



Good to be back

KoD


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 21, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> That's brilliant, I love it!
> 
> (did the mouse actually take the drugs or was it photoshopped?)



Cheers... It wasn't photoshopped, the mouse is just incredibly nosey... just took a lot of patience


----------



## alef (Jul 21, 2007)

First entry:
Family portrait


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> First entry:
> Family portrait



I like this  Nice to see you all together!


----------



## mauvais (Jul 22, 2007)

Well... it's been a while since I went outside, obviously!

1. Enjoy the View


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 22, 2007)

Only one from me this month, topical in our house

Maternal love


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2007)

mavis - that's seriously beautiful! I'd want to sit there all day


----------



## mauvais (Jul 23, 2007)

Tis the Dorset coast near Swanage, yesterday. I don't think I could sit there long - I've got the fear! I went right to the edge of one and right on time the coastguard helicopter came zooming past only a couple of hundred feet away. Got some more shots i'll have to add to the other July thread though!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2007)

3) they hide under trees - a good thing in life: my husband (and his willingness to do silly things for me)

(bigger, if you want)


----------



## chintz (Jul 25, 2007)

My Three for this month, all as taken apart from slight cropping



Making the best of it


Sunrise


Ices


----------



## alef (Jul 25, 2007)

chintz said:
			
		

> Ices



Yummy!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2007)

chintz said:
			
		

> Sunrise



Very nice - love the flare on the grass


----------



## johey24 (Jul 25, 2007)

Love the colours of your Ices, Chintz. Yummy indeed.


----------



## Nina (Jul 25, 2007)

My final entry

*closer*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/898086697/


I love macros nearly as much as I love flowers

(when you're short you see the world much c l o s e r  )


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 25, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> My final entry
> 
> *closer*
> 
> ...





Oooooh. A sunflower. Pretty.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Oooooh. A sunflower. Pretty.



Dude. You only get one vote, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Skim (Jul 26, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> I love macros nearly as much as I love flowers
> 
> (when you're short you see the world much c l o s e r  )




It's like looking at a beehive  

I'm keen to do more macros, there is much beauty in detail.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2007)

My first two:

Clouds in my coffee

Pre-jam


----------



## indicate (Jul 26, 2007)

*2*

The Sky Glider in Santa Cruz
Bonfires at the Beach


----------



## hiccup (Jul 26, 2007)

Posh beer and fags

Obviously taken before 1st July


----------



## Nina (Jul 26, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Oooooh. A sunflower. Pretty.



sarcasm. Lovely. 10 points to you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 26, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> sarcasm. Lovely. 10 points to you.



I give up.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Lots of entries this month. Obviously a popular topic. The voting should be interesting. I'm impatient for the month to be over now so that I can look at them all again and decided which one I like most.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 26, 2007)

Just noticed the thumbnails ain't been done yet. I'll try and sort them out this evening.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 26, 2007)

Thumbnails!



Y'all lucky I've got a boring job.


----------



## zenie (Jul 26, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Thumbnails!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all lucky I've got a boring job.



I'm so glad you've done that *now*  - it's taken me all afternoon to scroll through this thread


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not going to have time to take any more pictures this month so I'm going to submit the mouse montage as my third entry.

Entry #3:

Mouse Montage


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 26, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> I'm not going to have time to take any more pictures this month so I'm going to submit the mouse montage as my third entry.
> 
> Entry #3:
> 
> Mouse Montage



Oh god, what a fucking cliche  





*grabs coat and runs like bloody fuck*


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 26, 2007)

Lol... Fookin' smileys won't work... these are big grin smileys >>>>   

Goddam, they worked now


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 26, 2007)

number 3

Shooooooooooooooooooooooes

Posh ones  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/keeperofdragons/906246857/

KoD


----------



## big eejit (Jul 26, 2007)

Probably one of the best things in life:

Fishing with a Carlsberg


----------



## big eejit (Jul 26, 2007)

My second entry:

Lazing on a sunny afternoon


----------



## sovietpop (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a very swanky photo, nice one.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 26, 2007)

I feel like a bit of a fraud but ne'er mind. 2 more for this month, will only have the one day to vote and i'm enjoying what am seeing so far.

great ting

purrr kitty pur ting

thanx to hiccup 4 thumbnails


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2007)

2] shelter


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 27, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> I feel like a bit of a fraud but ne'er mind. 2 more for this month, will only have the one day to vote and i'm enjoying what am seeing so far.
> 
> great ting



I love it! I love the metaphorical blurring you've used to denote your state of mind at the time  

Shame about the seeds though, kinda commercialises it


----------



## johey24 (Jul 27, 2007)

*My entries*

Well, my entries for this month, depicting the things making me happy: taking photos of people doing what makes them and me happy - or sometimes sad. 

Again, thanks for the nice topic, Sovietpop.  

1. Decades of Love
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=864805434&size=l
A couple we meet regularly in "TT's park". They are still so in love that they make us feel inspired. 

2. Smoke break
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=864805672&size=l
We pass by him weekly on our way to the park, always working in his little shop, overlooked by the "Great Leader". One day he was having a smoke break, and with such a content expression on his face. 

3. A child's rays
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=752985001&size=l
TT, in "his park'. He makes us happy with the sunshine he brings into our and many other people's lives.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 27, 2007)

2. I Still Love The Sea

A bit of messing with layers, not a great deal else. The big original's crap - it's all blurry like a painting! I've also discovered the first issue with a huge monitor - it's impossible to tell how something looks resized down to 800px, cos it's tiny! This may take some figuring out...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2007)

My third entry:

Architecture


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 28, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> My third entry:
> 
> Architecture



Is that Exeter??

KoD


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2007)

KeeperofDragons said:
			
		

> Is that Exeter??
> 
> KoD



Ooh arr that be Xdrr.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2007)

1. Sunny Day (large version)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 29, 2007)

3. Festival

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1581.jpg?t=1185688889


----------



## indicate (Jul 29, 2007)

*last*

laughter


----------



## johey24 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey guys. Roll on the 1st of Aug. Some lovely photies. I think I already know whom I am gonna vote for - unless someone new comes up with a stunner. Such a variety, such an honest depiction of a great I-net community. Happy to be part of it - despite the bitching on cliches, peacocks and other shite elsewhere .... heehee.

I took a photie this afternoon which might have been a better entry than the ones i posted, so I am gonna post it anycase for the fun. Please note that this is not an entry. We were sitting here, bored, playing Scrabble an hour or two ago ... and this came out. True happiness in our lives.

Heehee, If nothing else, this should illustrate our limitations in Scrabble. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/951547567/


----------



## Desbo (Jul 30, 2007)

My second and third entries...

Bananas

Green Flavoured Ice Cream


----------



## besgreyling (Jul 30, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Roll on the 1st of Aug. Some lovely photies. I think I already know whom I am gonna vote for - unless someone new comes up with a stunner. Such a variety, such an honest depiction of a great I-net community. Happy to be part of it - despite the bitching on cliches, peacocks and other shite elsewhere .... heehee.
> 
> I took a photie this afternoon which might have been a better entry than the ones i posted, so I am gonna post it anycase for the fun. Please note that this is not an entry. We were sitting here, bored, playing Scrabble an hour or two ago ... and this came out. True happiness in our lives.
> 
> ...



Clever cat - though... hahaha


----------



## Fingers (Jul 31, 2007)

Bar in Morocco

http://www.bigplace.org.uk/Morocco/essaouira/IMG_1421.JPG


----------



## Fingers (Jul 31, 2007)

Bar in Morocco

http://www.bigplace.org.uk/Morocco/essaouira/IMG_1421.JPG

Chilling Out

http://www.bigplace.org.uk/Morocco/essaouira/IMG_1469.JPG


----------



## Fingers (Jul 31, 2007)

Thai beaches

http://www.bigplace.org.uk/Thailand/Koh%20Pgan%20Nan/image003.jpg


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's my last two.

2. Good music (large version)

3. Tea and a book (large version)


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think I'm going to have a chance to finish off the thumbnails, can anyone else do it?


----------



## Mungy (Jul 31, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Here's my last two.
> 
> 2. Good music (large version)
> 
> 3. Tea and a book (large version)



i really like them


----------



## johey24 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll kick off the voting this month. August is 10 hours old at my place. 

Again, difficult to choose, but well, such is life. 

First. Entry 2 - Besgreyling (I love the pure joy in this photo).
Second. My favourite blanket - Skim
Third. Thai beaches - Fingers

Apologies to other real good photos, notably 
Lazing on a Sunny afternoon - Big Eejit
Pre-Jam - BiddleyBee
Entry 1 - Besgreyling
What makes me happy - Vintage Paw
Mates - Firky 
Ices - Chintz and many more.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 1, 2007)

Half the pics aren't in the thumbnails yet johey. Including mine, but thanks for the mention!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 1, 2007)

rubbish post edited.

Here is handy link to the thumbnails


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 1, 2007)

too late to be an entry, but....

http://a693.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/58/l_bd6e87315022b571142d94046fc2bd54.jpg

lucas


----------



## big eejit (Aug 1, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> rubbish post edited.
> 
> Here is handy link to the thumbnails



Still missing some pics tho HE. I'd upload them but I have to go to the dentist now.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm a bit busy right now - but if anyone wants to help out with the thumbs, let me know and I'll PM the login.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2007)

Am just doing the thumbs now....


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2007)

Here's yer thumbnails:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-07/

Not sure why the last few aren't displaying in alphabetical order.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Here's yer thumbnails:
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-07/
> 
> Not sure why the last few aren't displaying in alphabetical order.


fixed


----------



## chintz (Aug 1, 2007)

1st mungy - teddy
2nd tom craggs - Summer by the Sea
3rd firky - Mates!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Vintage Paw - Ted

2. tom craggs - Summer by the Sea

3. mauvais - Enjoy the View

Some good photos but I dont think some captured the theme very well. I liked Mungy's 'Teddy' but felt composition wise it wasn't too great.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2007)

I enjoyed this theme - nice to see a little more of the photographer.

1) alef - Family portrait

2) Skim - My favourite blanket

3) indicate - laughter

I found it really difficult rating those 1-3, all were fabulous.

And others I especially loved this month, in no particular order:

Robster970 - Maternal love
neonwilderness - tea and a book
Hocus Eye - Poetry (just coz it's Michael Rosen  )
BiddlyBee - Clouds in my coffee
Barking Mad - Sleeping on the Beach
Barking Mad - Family
mungy - teddy

or, alternatively, most of them


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 1, 2007)

I voted purely on smile factor.


besgreyling - Entry 2

hiccup - Posh beer and fags

Paulie Tandoori - A job well done


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2007)

*1]tom craggs - Summer by the Sea*

Like the colours and it makes me pine for the summer we haven't had. 

*2]Vintage Paw - what makes me happy*

Very photorealistic nice, sharp in the details and I wish I had taken this photograph. Is it stuffed?

*3]Johnny Canuck2 - festival*

Simply because I love festivals!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2007)

1) chintz - ices
2) danski - envelopes
3) Vintage Paw - what makes me happy


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 1, 2007)

1)  mauvais - I Still Love The Sea
2)  Skim - My favourite blanket
3)  chintz - Ices


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Very photorealistic nice, sharp in the details and I wish I had taken this photograph. Is it stuffed?



Good god, not yet! Give him a chance to die yet


----------



## big eejit (Aug 1, 2007)

1. johey24 - smoke break - love this pic (esp Chairman Mao on the wall)

2. indicate - the sky glider (like ships in the night, or day)

3. tom craggs - summer by the sea  (love those blue stripes, instead of boring red!)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Vintage Paw - what makes me happy

2. Barking Mad - Family

3. johey24 - Smoke break

There were several other pictures I liked a lot but a few of those didn't really seem to exemplify the title.  Just being a powerful image is not enough.  There is so much competition and I started with a shortlist of 10.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Cider n Drugs - Skim
2. Green Flavoured Ice Cream - Desbo
3. What Makes Me Happy - Vintage Paw.

Loooadddss of good shots - v. impressive!


----------



## Desbo (Aug 1, 2007)

1st. mungy - teddy

2nd. Skim - My favourite blanket

3rd. Vintage Paw - what makes me happy


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Vintage Paw - What makes me happy

2. Mungy - Teddy

3: Firky - Mates


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2007)

1.  Vintage Paw - what makes me happy

2.  indicate - laughter

3.  Barking Mad - Watching The Sunset


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2007)

1. chintz - Ices
2. mauvais - I Still Love The Sea
3. mungy - teddy


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Vintage Paw - they hide under trees
2. Skim - My favourite blanket
3. Big EEjit - Fishing with a Carlsberg

Oh as no-one else has done it , so it must be my turn I'd just like to sulk and flounce a bit... You all only ever vote for your friends, it's a fix, the same people win time and time again, my pictures are miles better than anyone elses, how come after 18 years of entering I've only got half a vote? etc, etc.

I don't mean it of course but best to get these things out of the way I think.
;-)


----------



## Nina (Aug 1, 2007)

1) Skim - My favourite blanket (I love the lighting and close detail here)
2) Mungy - teddy
3) Vintage Paw - What makes me happy

all my choices are very _cosy_ 

Also shouts to Fingers-Thai beaches (brings back good memories) and johey 24 - A child's rays


----------



## besgreyling (Aug 1, 2007)

Seeing as it is so difficult to choose only 3 photo's, I decided to pick the ones that brought a smile to my face - and that's a *good thing *in life, isn't it? 

1. A childs rays by johey, and no it's not because he gave me a 1... this kiddy with the naughty face makes me want to laugh as well.

2. Lazing on a sunny afternoon by big eejit.

3. ices by chintz - I miss the flake in the ice scream - the Dutch don't know about flakes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 1, 2007)

1) Firky - Mates!
2) johey24 - A child's rays
3) Marius - To crush your enemies, see them driven before you

Thought that these were all very much in keeping with 'The good things in life'. From my pov anyways. 

I agree with Barking Mad that altho some fab photos, i wasn't sure how much they spoke to the theme. A lot of skylines, for eg. Anyhoo, last thing i want to do is stir owt up so each to their own. I look forward to seeing the next one in due course 

Congratulations to whoever wins this month - I am off to Spain tomorrow for some sun and relaxation with the family, adios people and back next week


----------



## Skim (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Vintage Paw: They hide under trees (I love a man in rabbit ears... I also love faded polaroids)
2. Indicate: Sky glider (nice and simple)
3. Robster: Maternal love (again it's  the simplicity of this that does it for me)

If I could choose a 4th and 5th I'd choose Desbo's ice cream and Tom Craggs' deckchairs, both good strong images.

If I could choose the perfect good thing in life, I do like the idea of being stoned in a bar, smoking, drinking and wearing pyjamas


----------



## alef (Aug 1, 2007)

*1) johey24 - Decades of Love
2) indigo4 - stoned in a bar, smoking, drinking and wearing pyjamas
3) Johnny Canuck2 - Hot night with the Baseball*

_Also caught my interest either visually or conceptually:_

Big EEjit - Fishing with a Carlsberg
chintz - Ices
Dhimmi - Yes there will be custard pies
Dr Herbz - mooseloosehoose
e19896 - Over looking Redmires reservoir
firky - Mates!
Hocus Eye. - Poetry
indicate - laughter
johey24 - Smoke break
johey24 - A child's rays
KeeperOfDragons - Friends, booze, good food
mungy - teddy
Nina - carrot love
Robster970 - Maternal love
Vintage Paw - ted

To be honest, it's been an OK month. A nice idea for a theme but hasn't turned out the best entries we've had.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> To be honest, it's been an OK month. A nice idea for a theme but hasn't turned out the best entries we've had.



That's what I thought and I think some of the entries had tenious links. Not quite sure how "Looking over Sheffield stood on rubbish" is supposed to be a good thing myself but it takes all sorts (no offence enumbers)


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Iemanja - Chillaxing in the Park

2. Skim - My favourite blanket

beautiful images with a very minimal feel so all the more effective to the theme! 

3.  Dr Herbz - mooseloosehoose

nice idea and quality result from the tryptich format IMO.  
     Good job all...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2007)

1 Besgreyling, Entry 1

2 Fingers, Bar in Morocco

3 Tom Craggs, Summer by the Sea


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Aug 1, 2007)

Diving in now before I start changing my mind and miss my chance - some great entries 

1. alef - Family Portrait 
2. Hocus Eye - Poetry
3. Fingers - Chilling Out

KoD


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 1, 2007)

and the scores from the people's republic of taplow are:

1. Mungy - Teddy
2. Johey24 - Smoke break
3. Vintage Paw - What makes me happy

Dziekuje, merci beaucoup, danke shun, takk takk, aciu, gracias & thank you.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 1, 2007)

1) Skim - My favourite blanket

2) Vintage Paw - ted

3) firky - Mates! 

Also really liked  mungy - teddy - just something not quite there but can't put my finger on it - maybe eye contact from the subject? - not sure, and indicate - The Sky Glider in Santa Cruz - liked the simple composition - just didn't quite fit the theme for me.

Otherwise I'd agree with Alef.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 1, 2007)

1. *mauvais - Enjoy the View*


2. *firky - Mates!*


3. *mauvais - I Still Love The Sea*


----------



## johey24 (Aug 2, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Half the pics aren't in the thumbnails yet johey. Including mine, but thanks for the mention!



Yep, I know. I just opened all the photies in new windows as I do every month and went through them.


----------



## johey24 (Aug 2, 2007)

*heehee*




			
				Dhimmi said:
			
		

> 1. Vintage Paw - they hide under trees
> 2. Skim - My favourite blanket
> 3. Big EEjit - Fishing with a Carlsberg
> 
> ...



Heehee. But then, dhimmi, if we don't vote for our friends, who in their right minds will vote for them?


----------



## Skim (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll be making a point of voting for my enemies next month, just to even things out


----------



## Gromit (Aug 2, 2007)

Vote for me the month after as I'm neutral like Switzerland.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are mine;

1) besgreyling - Entry 2
2) tom craggs - Summer by the Sea
3)  Vintage Paw - what makes me happy


----------



## Mungy (Aug 2, 2007)

1. Vintage Paw - Ted
2. Big eejit - lazing on a sunny afternoon
3. Barking Mad - Family


----------



## Grego Morales (Aug 2, 2007)

1) Besgreyling- Entry 2
2) Desbo - Anyone For Ice-cream 
3) Vintage Paw - What Makes Me Happy


----------



## janeb (Aug 2, 2007)

My picks

1)  Mungy - Teddy
2)  Skim - my Favourite blanket
3)  Tom Craggs - Summer by the Sea


----------



## indicate (Aug 2, 2007)

1) Vintage Paw - ted
2) Iemanja - Chillaxing in the Park
3) Desbo - Green Flavoured Ice Cream


Great entries this month everyone...you really made voting difficult!


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 2, 2007)

1 - Big eejit - Fishing with a Carlsberg
2 - Iemanja - Chillaxing in the Park
3 - Indicate - Laughter


----------



## lighterthief (Aug 3, 2007)

1: Johnny Canuck2 - Hot night with the Baseball - really really like this one.
2: Vintage Paw - what makes me happy
3: chintz - Ices 



Excellent crop of entries this month.  Thanks for the thumbs!


----------



## Firky (Aug 3, 2007)

need moar voltz!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2007)

I put a thread in the general forum but people ignordz it


----------



## rekil (Aug 3, 2007)

1: Barking Mad - Watching The Sunset
2: Big EEjit - Fishing with a Carlsberg
3: mauvais - Enjoy the View


----------



## big eejit (Aug 3, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I put a thread in the general forum but people ignordz it



They're all philistines VP. Apart from copliker who just voted for one of my pics!


----------



## moose (Aug 3, 2007)

Barking Mad - family
Firky - mates
Iemanja - chillaxing


----------



## indigo4 (Aug 3, 2007)

*cant frippin decide but*

1) Skim - My favourite blanket
2) Nina - Closer
3) Danski -Envelopes

4) was firky - shelter.... it was close and i wanted to vote them all really.

mel


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> They're all philistines VP. Apart from copliker who just voted for one of my pics!



No, he is too, because he didn't vote for any of mine


----------



## oddworld (Aug 3, 2007)

I love this one


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 3, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> I love this one



that's a right boring cliche.

and it's mine so make sure you vote for 2 more or it wont count


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 3, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Heehee. But then, dhimmi, if we don't vote for our friends, who in their right minds will vote for them?



This is where I'm going wrong, but my mates in the Seaside Alliance won't come on here...


----------



## JoMo1953 (Aug 3, 2007)

1) Johey24 - A Child's Rays
2) Vintage Paw - What makes me happy
3) besgreyling - Entry 2


----------



## alef (Aug 4, 2007)

Voting is over, it's now Aug 4th. I'll have a go at counting up to help me to sleep...


----------



## alef (Aug 4, 2007)

That took longer than I expected. It's *extremely* close, I've got Skim's favourite blanket winning by a single point over Vintage Paw's What Makes Me Happy.

Could someone please recount for these two?


23	skim my favourite blanket
22	vintage paw what makes me happy
19	mungy teddy
13	besgreyling entry 2
12	tom craggs summer by the sea
11	vintage paw ted
10	firky mates
9	chinz ices
8	iemanja chillaxing in the park
8	johey24 childs rays
6	alef family portrait
6	barking mad family
6	big eejit fishing with a carlsberg
6	johey24 smoke break
6	mauvais I still love the sea
6	vintage paw they hide under the trees
5	mauvais enjoy the view
4	barking mad watching the sunset
4	big eejit lazing on a sunny afternoon
4	indicate sky glider
4	johnny canuck2 hot night with baseball
3	barking mad sleeping on the beach
3	besgreyling entry 1
3	danski envelopes
3	desbo green flavoured ice cream
3	johey24 decades of love
3	skim cider n drugs
2	desbo anyone for icecream
2	fingers bar in morocco
2	hiccup posh beer and fags
2	hocus eye poetry
2	indicate laughter
2	indigo4 stoned in a bar…
2	nina closer
1	dr herbz mooseloosehoose
1	fingers chilling out
1	fingers thai beaches
1	johnny canuck2 festival
1	marius to crush your  enemies…
1	paulie tandoori job well done
1	robster maternal love


----------



## alef (Aug 4, 2007)

*Skim -- My Favourite Blanket*








*Vintage Paw -- What Makes Me Happy*






Looks like urbanites appreciate their home comforts.


----------



## johey24 (Aug 4, 2007)

Well done skim. Congrats. And to VP for giving skim such a close one.  

Only having been here a few months, one thing seems pretty clear to me: the best photos always end tops. I may not always have voted for the winners, (due to personal preferences) but every single winner of the past few months deserved their titles.

Great. That's the way it should be.

So, we are waiting on you skim. What is the new topic. We wanna go and play ... come on!!


----------



## besgreyling (Aug 4, 2007)

*Congratulations Skim and Vintage Paw!!!*

And better luck to the rest for the next comp. May the sun be a plaster on our wounds today - it's bright and shiny in Holland  ENJOY!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2007)

Congrats Skim - beautiful photo, I knew it would win  

And thank you to everyone for your votes for me too


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 4, 2007)

Well done Skim, lovely work.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 4, 2007)

That was very close. Congrats skim and VP!


----------



## lighterthief (Aug 4, 2007)

Well done - a totally deserved top three.  Roll on the August comp!


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2007)

*congrats poppet*

Skim wins again. Oh what a surprise. Note how alef did the counting too - FIX!!! It is the same people every month. When am I going to win and get some votes?  Fucking cliques and clichés  

Its my football and am ganning home with it


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 4, 2007)

*goes away to create fake profiles to vote with for next month*

MUWHAHHAAHAHAHAAA!!! HAHAHA! HAHAHAAH!! HAHAHAAHHA! ahhhhh!

*vanshes in the swish of a cape*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice one Skim


----------



## janeb (Aug 4, 2007)

Great photo skim, well done


----------



## johey24 (Aug 4, 2007)

besgreyling said:
			
		

> *Congratulations Skim and Vintage Paw!!!*
> 
> And better luck to the rest for the next comp. May the sun be a plaster on our wounds today - it's bright and shiny in Holland  ENJOY!



GGGRRRRR... grumpy ... and HOT, HOT, VERY, VERY, VERY HUMID AND POLLUTED SKIES in Shanghai. Too much for the old body sometimes. Send me some sun-plasters pse.

Come on Skim ..... (still grumpy and hot despite the icy beers)  .... what should we do?


----------



## Skim (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks all  

I really didn't expect that my blanket would win the competition... there were many other deserving entries.

Erm... now I have to think of a theme  I will get my thinking cap on...


----------



## indigo4 (Aug 5, 2007)

*skim*

well done well done....your picture was my definite favourite by a long shot.


----------



## alef (Aug 5, 2007)

To be honest, Skim's winning photo doesn't do a lot for me. I tend to think of very shallow depth of field shots as lazy attempts at looking arty or cookbook photographers desperately trying to jazz up dull images of bread. However, clearly I'm in a minority and this image has tapped into something.


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> I tend to think of very shallow depth of field shots as lazy attempts at looking arty or cookbook photographers desperately trying to jazz up dull images of bread.



((((Pie))))


----------



## girasol (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats Skim!  I missed the voting but well done!


----------



## zenie (Aug 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Congrats Skim!  I missed the voting but well done!




same as I've not been about sorry


----------



## sovietpop (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats Skip and VP, I was away so didn't get a chance to vote, but for what its worth, those were the two images that I liked the most.


----------

